# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] panasonic NV-GS17

## kolok

Καλησπέρα...............κόπηκε το lcd flex καλωδιο.......αγόρασα άλλο....το τοποθέτησα, μετά συνδεσα την φορτισμενη μπαταρία................αλλά τίποτα....δεν άνοιξε................
τι να φταίει?

Υ.Γ. Πριν τοποθετησω το καλωδιο έβαλα την μπαταρία και δοκίμασα αν λειτουργει η συσκευη,η οποια άναψε το κοκκινο λαμπάκι και έβλεπα μόνο μέσα από το κλειστρο του ματιου που έχει.............παραθέτω κάποιες φωτό...
20160623_235845.jpg20160623_235840.jpg0-02-01-49dca4677dfa91e295472aad4782a1a677e08a4f933f20adb36e100fea77f4db_full.jpg0-02-01-595ebe5992b4a34db15a4230be712a49574b45cce14504c6c2b08896dda42b4d_full.jpg0-02-01-746b6efb49a6101617382f877fadd4dce4e0fe0fdffea6c660f9139cde30f796_full.jpg0-02-01-4511a98e902ea2334d921886ea00769a282ca50ae758b2bd7680728fe68e5ffd_full.jpg

----------


## kolok

Καμμια ιδέα κάποιος?

----------

